# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Virgin Gorda

## JoshA

This stately sailing cruise ship came into view in the Drake channel as we awakened at Cooper.



We sailed to the Baths to see how crowded they were and were able to get a mooring easily so we swam in to Devil's Bay and hiked through the boulders. Not too crowded.





This pirate-looking ship was also off the Baths.



We sailed up the west shore of Virgin Gorda and past Sir Branson's Necker Island where we saw the completed buildings. The last time we were there, the buildings were in the process of reconstruction after a fire.



We picked up a mooring in North Sound near the Bitter End Yacht Club.



This is the classiest looking boat to collect mooring fees that we experienced on the trip.



We snorkeled a bit on Eustatia reef



and off Honeymoon Beach on Prickly Pear Island.



Mocko Jumbies enlivened the West Indian buffet at the BEYC.



Our flotilla sat in one section of the restaurant.



A limbo contest was part of the after-dinner entertainment. Here's the champion of the BEYC taking a photo of himself going under the bar.



We retired to the boat after a pretty full day.

----------


## amyb

Another great day. Love your sea shell treasure.

----------


## MIke R

Nice josh.....that's almost the same boats we use in our marina to register moorings

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, Amy and Mike. The sea shell has what looks like a conch inside - like a snail with a foot. We put it back. I hadn't seen such a beautiful conch-like creature before. Anyone know more?

The boat is pretty much in the New England salty style. I like tradition. Everywhere else they pull up in an inflatable.

----------


## amyb

Catch and release-I approve!

----------


## GramChop

WOW!  What an amazing day!  Your bath boulder photos are quite nice, Josh.

----------


## LMAC

Wonderful photos - looks like it was a great experience.

----------

